
Erdogan to Boycott iPhones as Turkey’s Feud with U.S. Escalates - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-14/erdogan-vows-to-boycott-u-s-electronic-goods-amid-pastor-spat
======
mrguyorama
Is there really a feud between the US and Turkey? Erdogan brought thugs onto
US soil and had them beat up American protestors, and nothing came of it.

~~~
jakeogh
I wouldn't expect a reaction to that to happen publicly. I would be surprised
if I saw those same security people invited here again... Generally,
geopolitical things don't happen for one reason. We just attacked their
currency. 3LA sponsored presidents would never be able act like this.
Extraordinary times.

~~~
handsomechad
what does 3LA mean?

~~~
jakeogh
TLA. Three letter agency. Johnson, Bush and "his son" Clinton. As opposed to
2LA.

------
lainga
Of note: Erdogan has said the boycott is not just him, but Turkey-wide. Good
luck!

------
FrozenTuna
I'm genuinely curious how many iPhones are sold in Turkey. Important to note,
I just read that Turkey already had the 2nd most expensive iPhones in the
world, behind Brazil, due to tariffs.

~~~
laaph
iPhones are still in almost every phone store in Turkey. I think they've been
selling slower due to the currency fluctuations, a few years ago they'd cost
2000TL, now they cost 5000TL, and I last checked a few months ago when it was
still 4.5ish to the dollar, so I expect they will be more expensive next time
I check.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Crazy, egotistical, lying, power mad, popularist, bully has a tantrum and
blames external events for internal problems, trying to deflect critisism.

~~~
izacus
And now he did the worst thing of all: insulted our favourite corporation and
caused a tiny loss of revenue. Unforgivable.

------
genieyclo
I guess he's going to WhatsApp dial-in to CNN Turk for next time?

------
unstatusthequo
Only hurts Turkish residents. Self imposed technology tariff.

------
craftyguy
It would be more effective to sanction the Trump Organization in Turkey [1].

1\. [https://www.trump.com/real-estate-
portfolio/istanbul/trump-t...](https://www.trump.com/real-estate-
portfolio/istanbul/trump-towers/)

~~~
drivingmenuts
I suspect he's doing this because Apple is a very visible symbol of the US in
Turkey. He's taking away a thing to get people worked up so he can point to us
and say "Look what they made me do to you! It's on them, not me!"

Sanctioning Trump businesses doesn't really earn him political capital at home
with the rank and file, because they probably wouldn't even recognize it. They
can't afford anything to do with Trump real estate.

But iPhones? They're everywhere-ish.

~~~
tinus_hn
He’s not taking anything away, just asking others to not buy iPhones. Erdogan
doesn’t have that kind of power, at least not yet.

Anyway this is just a diversion to shift attention away from his own behavior
causing the lira to collapse.

